# Long term rental Dumaguete



## Davefrombrisbane (3 mo ago)

Thanks for response to previous post.
Wondering if anyone can recommend a clean quiet furnished one bedroom in Dumaguete. Reasonably priced would be good 
Also reasonably priced scooter rental.

Not sure why Philippine scooter rental is significantly more expensive than Thailand. New scooter prices seem comparable between the two countries. Same can be said for condo rental . Maybe there is a expectation in Philippine foreigner pays more . 
Cheers


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I would recommend just staying in a hotel for a bit till I got a chance to look around and talk a bit with the local expats before making any long term commitments.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Davefrombrisbane said:


> Thanks for response to previous post.
> Wondering if anyone can recommend a clean quiet furnished one bedroom in Dumaguete. Reasonably priced would be good
> Also reasonably priced scooter rental.
> 
> ...


The massive influx of foreigners has pushed up rental in Dumaguete greatly. My wife is from the Dumaguete area and it has slipped from my list of favourite areas.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes scooter rental is very cheap in Thailand but the Philippines is what it is, interestingly I found car rental much cheaper in PH. compared to Oz, many other countries for a rental car much cheaper than Australia including the US.

Can't remember Dave if you are coming long or short term but if long term simply buy a scooter and you are in control.

As for property rental? Supply and demand no matter the country or city. We have to meet the market, Just a suggestion aside from Agoda or Airbnb, FB is also a great place to look but don't be fooled with scammers. Good luck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

I have never been to Dumaguete but I watch alot of videos.

From the people there gio in the Philippines and the Filipina pea that place is raved about. There are many foreigners there. The girls are choosy being flooded with options and things are expensive as they cater well to foreigners.

If you go let us know how it is.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Dumaguete is also becoming choked with traffic. It badly needs a north south bypass as currently all traffic has to go through the city, it's not a big city.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

louiedepalma said:


> I have never been to Dumaguete but I watch alot of videos.
> 
> From the people there gio in the Philippines and the Filipina pea that place is raved about. There are many foreigners there. The girls are choosy being flooded with options and things are expensive as they cater well to foreigners.
> 
> If you go let us know how it is.


Louie if the girls are choosy in Dumaguete that's a bad sign because everywhere else they sure aren't, if your a foreigner they're interested and no shortage of beautiful ones. 

Have you ever thought about why the girls work so hard to bring foreigners to Dumaguete or Davao (Mindanao) it could be a lack of jobs. 

Once you start burning your nest egg creating a home with the partner in Mindanao, Dumaguete or Cebu you are pretty much stuck there with her and the in-laws. 

The reason I'm not so supportive and a little bit Jaded of these island south of Luzon is that I got stuck on and island for 10 year's "Guam" and so never again, Mindanao... A couple more reasons.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Dumaguete WAS very popular but I have heared from several it have become "to much". 
Beside being a "forreign retired" city so the percent of foreigners is perhaps the highest in Phils? So Filipinas have more foreigners in place there. 
And its an education city too. I dont know but perhaps educated Filipinas are - a bit - more picky by they have some more options e g can become OFW or get other jobs easier. 

@mca Dont need to settle close to gf's /wife's relatives UNDEPENDING of which island  I have allways had as kind of demand to NOT settle close.


----------



## Davefrombrisbane (3 mo ago)

Thanks for everyone’s interesting observations. As for the girls being choosy , as a senior citizen I have accepted the fact only the fat ugly women find me attractive.
Traffic jams in Dumaguete, try Bangkok or any large Chinese city to get a prospective.
Interesting have been monitoring Philippine Airlines flights , cheaper to fly return to Cebu from Brisbane than to Manila. Also prices are fluctuating almost on daily basis . They can be $1700 to $480 one way to Cebu from Brisbane. I guess it’s all part of the adventure


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Davefrombrisbane said:


> Thanks for everyone’s interesting observations. As for the girls being choosy , as a senior citizen I have accepted the fact only the fat ugly women find me attractive.
> Traffic jams in Dumaguete, try Bangkok or any large Chinese city to get a prospective.
> Interesting have been monitoring Philippine Airlines flights , cheaper to fly return to Cebu from Brisbane than to Manila. Also prices are fluctuating almost on daily basis . They can be $1700 to $480 one way to Cebu from Brisbane. I guess it’s all part of the adventure


Dumaguete is hardly a large city, there are towns in the UK bigger. The problem with the traffic is the population has gone through the roof.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Just a suggestion aside from Agoda or Airbnb, FB is also a great place to look but don't be fooled with scammers. Good luck.
> Cheers, Steve.


I second this. My gf is good at hunting these down on FB. In fact I've asked for her help in finding us a place for my upcoming visit. She found decent rentals as low as 5000PHP/month. Of course for this price the room is small (but it is en suite) & theres no aircon, internet etc. But the place she showed me was in a nice area and clean. Hoping she can find one for when Im there.

Deffo check FB but as bigpearl says - watch for scammers.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

KatanaDV20 said:


> I second this. My gf is good at hunting these down on FB. In fact I've asked for her help in finding us a place for my upcoming visit. She found decent rentals as low as 5000PHP/month. Of course for this price the room is small (but it is en suite) & theres no aircon, internet etc. But the place she showed me was in a nice area and clean. Hoping she can find one for when Im there.
> 
> Deffo check FB but as bigpearl says - watch for scammers.


 Yes. Prices asked at websites for e g real estates are almost allways much higher than what can be found at local FB groups or by mouth to mouth. If asking one, then can get many offers just by tsismis spread it


----------



## ozemike (Oct 17, 2021)

Gary D said:


> The massive influx of foreigners has pushed up rental in Dumaguete greatly. My wife is from the Dumaguete area and it has slipped from my list of favourite areas.


I moved from expensive rentals in polluted traffic jammed Cebu City to Dumaguete 6 years ago. Plenty cheap rentals here still in Dumaguete for single bedroom units or even small houses 6k to 10k a month.
Example from Facebook Marketplace 





登录 Facebook


登录 Facebook，与好友、家人和认识的人分享和建立联系。




www.facebook.com




Don't know why the link is Arabic or whatever but it still works if I click it. Let me if doesn't 
I agree best to rent a hotel or an Air BnB for a month or two first and get boots on the ground .. don't commit to a long rental straight off....later when you find a place ask for 6 months lease until your sure of that location..for noisey neighbors roosters etc etc 
Also Dave due to the large expat population in Duma there are many sports bars and expat run restos doing full American breakfast almost as good as a British breakfast cook up ..haha
Cheers


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

ozemike said:


> I moved from expensive rentals in polluted traffic jammed Cebu City to Dumaguete 6 years ago. Plenty cheap rentals here still in Dumaguete for single bedroom units or even small houses 6k to 10k a month.
> Example from Facebook Marketplace
> 
> 
> ...


That's my point. We have a small 2 bed apartment, fully furnished, fridge freezer, aircon in the bedroom, ok in a rural barangay but we struggled to get 3000 pesos per month. The local are looking to pay 1500-2000 pesos unfurnished.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Those are some high rental prices 6 - 10,000 pesos. 

I'm not and never will be sold on Dumaguete but hey if it floats your boat then that's all that counts.


----------



## ozemike (Oct 17, 2021)

Gary D said:


> That's my point. We have a small 2 bed apartment, fully furnished, fridge freezer, aircon in the bedroom, ok in a rural barangay but we struggled to get 3000 pesos per month. The local are looking to pay 1500-2000 pesos unfurnished.


Gary those rental rates you quoted for Dumaguete seem unbelievably cheap are they located out in the province away from the city?
For comparison we live in Dumaguete City half way up towards Valencia and rent a small 2 bed 2 bath with carport and small garden unfurnished for P13k a month...in a small subdivision without guards. Furnished would be P15-16k.


----------



## ozemike (Oct 17, 2021)

M.C.A. said:


> Those are some high rental prices 6 - 10,000 pesos.
> 
> I'm not and never will be sold on Dumaguete but hey if it floats your boat then that's all that counts.


Fine by me we have too many expats here in Dumaguete and surrounding area anyway!


----------



## ozemike (Oct 17, 2021)

Gary D said:


> That's my point. We have a small 2 bed apartment, fully furnished, fridge freezer, aircon in the bedroom, ok in a rural barangay but we struggled to get 3000 pesos per month. The local are looking to pay 1500-2000 pesos unfurnished.


Sorry Gary I misread your reply ...understand now you were saying Filipinos only want pay low rentals even though you were looking to go down as low as P3k per month they wanted lower still. This is why landlords like us expats for renters.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Works on a two way street, 11/ 12 years ago we rented a 3 bed 3 bath condo in Manila (1 bed and bathroom was maids quarters so small) and they asked 30K per month which was relatively cheap compared to other condos we looked at.
Offered the owner 25K and paid a year in advance, Asked for a 2HP split A/C to be installed in the living area (existing in the other 2 bedrooms) and a range hood installed over the gas oven cooktop. She couldn't sign the lease quick enough and the 2 months bond was deposited back to our account in under 2 weeks once the lease ran out. Ben found her on FB. Most Filipinos will haggle.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's an example of a condo and the price you'll be looking at on Luzon and so what about Dumaguete? with a down payment I think of 80,000 pesos you could have it paid off in 7 years at 6,500 pesos a month. Condo unit down payment and monthly installment

So why rent when you can own for that much money, why throw your rent money away.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Here's an example of a condo and the price you'll be looking at on Luzon and so what about Dumaguete? with a down payment I think of 80,000 pesos you could have it paid off in 7 years at 6,500 pesos a month. Condo unit down payment and monthly installment
> 
> So why rent when you can own for that much money, why throw your rent money away.


Renting maybe dead money but when you tire of living in a tiny box with noisy neighbours and the smell of frying dried fish at least you can move on. Finding it's not anywhere as easy to sell a condo as the agents said when you brought it is a wake-up call.


----------

